# تفضلوا وحملوا قاموس السلامه البیئیه و المهنیه



## aimanham (16 ديسمبر 2008)

اقدم لکم هذا الکتاب عسی ان تجدوا فیه ما یفیدکم
Illustrated Dictionary and RESOURCE DirECTORY of environmental &occupational HEALTH 
Second Edition 
By Herman Koren 2005​http://www.ziddu.com/download/2941157/dictionaryofenv-occpationalhealth.rar.html


----------



## علي الحميد (16 ديسمبر 2008)

كتاب رائع .. شكراً لك


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الملف غير موجود

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رمرر (18 ديسمبر 2008)

كتاب رائع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## abusafety (18 ديسمبر 2008)

كيف نستطيع تحميل القاموس لقد وجدت صعوبة وشكرا


----------



## kingprocess (18 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير
كتاب رائع


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (18 ديسمبر 2008)

موجود والتحميل جاري 
فقط اضغط الرابط الذي تفضل الأخ الكريم بوضعه 

يظهر لك مربع أخضر إلى يسار الشاشة من الأعلى Download
اضغط عليه 
ثم يظهر لك مربع يطلب منك كتابة الحروف والأرقام الظاهرة ثم تتم عملية التحميل بسهولة 
وإليك في المرفق صورة الصفحة التي تظهر .

وشكراً على القاموس المفيد


----------



## علي الحميد (18 ديسمبر 2008)

رابط آخر للتحميل لا يحتاج اكثر من ضغطة زر

http://ifile.it/gwc61yd

شكراً لصاحب السبق..


----------



## الطالبالصغير (19 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك واحسن اليك
لي معلومة يمكن تكون جديدة لقد تم خفظ اثمان الدراسة بـ 15% لجميع الدورات 
لمزيد من التعرف يمكن زيارة الموقع الخاص للدراسة www.rrc.co.uk


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين الأخوة:
aimanham - علي السبيعي
على الكتاب
- حيث أن المبادرة لـ aimanham ولكن للأسف الرابط لا يقبل التنزيل بواسطة برامج التنزيل والانترنت قد يفصل أثناء التنزيل المباشر حيث أن حجم الملف 28.8 ميغا
- أما رابط علي فهو يقبل التنزيل عن طريق برامج التنزيل
مشكورين


----------



## ahmad07asd (19 ديسمبر 2008)

إن اقتناع المسلم إلى درجة اليقين الجازم بهذا المجهوdكله هو الذي يدفعه للعمل والنهوض لتحقيق منهج الله الذي رضيه للناس؛ في وجه العقبات الشاقة، والتكاليف المضنية، والمقاومة العنيدة، والكيد الناصب، والألم الذي يكاد يجاوز الطاقة في كثير من الأحيان. وإلا فما قيمة الإيمان إذًا؟ 
بارك الله فيكم
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (28 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الكتاب و الله يبارك فيك


----------



## المهندس ناجية (3 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الضخم وجزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## mohamed lashin (8 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الضخم وجزاكم اللة كل خير*


----------



## fraidi (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

كتاب ممتاز

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng-muataz (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودالحسيني (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

كتاب رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## tomasz (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جاري التنزيل

مشكورين إخواني


----------



## hanisami (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## batna_hse (3 نوفمبر 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## شعاع نوور (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ولارابط عندي بيحمل..مع اني عايزها ضروري جدا..


----------



## سليم صبرة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا الك ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خليل النابلسي (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## hanisami (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## بارسلان (5 فبراير 2011)

مواضيع المنتدى رائعة ومهمة ودسمة وشاملة اغرتني صراحة بالتوجه الى هذا المجال 
انا لدي ماجستير في الفيزياء ارغب في دراسة الماجستير في هذا التخصص من لديه معلومات عن هذا الموضوع جامعات او معاهد او كليات ارجو الافادة وجزى الله الجميع خيرا 
تحياتي


----------



## safa aldin (5 فبراير 2011)

كتاب رائع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ecc1010 (7 فبراير 2011)

مشششكور اخى جارى التحميل والتجربة


----------

